# Recall on Air Hoses



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a diver but do get recall notices. Here's one y'all might be interested in :

1. FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 10, 2013
Release #13-090

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 352-2360
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908 

High-Pressure Scuba Diving Air Hoses Recalled by A-Plus Marine Due to Drowning Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: High-pressure scuba diving air hoses

Units: About 40

Importer: A-Plus Marine Supply, Inc., of Gulf Breeze, Fla.

Hazard: The diving hose that connects the regulator to the tank's pressure gauge can separate reducing the available air supply to the diver, posing a drowning hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: A-Plus has received three reports of hoses separating. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recalled air hoses are high-pressure scuba air hoses with a black, smooth rubber outer covering. They are about half a centimeter in diameter and 32 or 36 inches long. These hoses connect the regulator to the tank pressure gauge. The phrase "Scuba Diving High Pressure hose I.D. 3/16" (4.76 mm) W.P. 5000 PSI Exceeds SAE 100RT braid with Kevlar fiber from Dupont" is printed in white lettering on the hose's outer covering. The hoses have metal fittings on each end. "CE EN 250 230" is stamped on the female side of the fitting and "12Q1" on the male side.

Sold at: Scuba diving retailers nationwide from April 2012 through June 2012 for about $34.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the hoses and contact A-Plus Marine for a free replacement hose.

Consumer Contact: A-Plus Marine; at (800) 352-2360, from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or online at www.aplusmarine.com and click on the recall notice on High Pressure Braided Hose Safety Recall. Consumers can also send an email to [email protected] for more information.

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml13/13090.html


----------

